# The North American Reformed Seminary



## Wynteriii (Oct 31, 2012)

I will probably apply next month but I would like here some reviews from members of the Puritan Board who have taken classes from here.

Also, when you complete a degree program do they send you the degree so one could hang it on the wall?


----------

